# Fortis 24 hour in pvd



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Sexy!


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

I liked it so much I just pulled the trigger! :-! That is the quickest watch purchase I've ever made, a few hours from seeing the watch for the first time to buying one lol


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow! A beauty.
Ya gotta clue me in here...
Is Fortis making these? Or is this a custom one-of-a-kind job?


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Plissken said:


> Sexy!


Another excellent watch from Fortis - I really like this brand and I think they make the most legible watches out there, and in many ways, some of the most attractive functional watches available. This one is certainly no exception! Nice one.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks! Fortis was the first watch brand for pilot watches that I checked out. I have been meaning to buy one for the last 6 years! I always fancied a Cosmonaut Chrono, but I've bagged myself a Flieger now 

The part number is 596.18.41L, a ltd edn of 999. My UK Fortis dealer told me that it came out in April 08 and that I had ordered the last one in stock in Switzerland. However, this might be the usual dealer BS. At this price I can't imagine them all selling out, it's about twice the price of the regular 24hr Flieger. If you can't buy one, you could just send the regular watch in to a specialist for a PVD job and buy a Bund strap and you'd still be saving. The PVD finish and white second hand do make the watch imo.

Here it is:

http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/596.18.41L.asp


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Plissken said:


> Thanks! Fortis was the first watch brand for pilot watches that I checked out. I have been meaning to buy one for the last 6 years! I always fancied a Cosmonaut Chrono, but I've bagged myself a Flieger now
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/596.18.41L.asp


My Fortis was my first mechanical watch and my first 'pilot's' watch - can't quite believe the price of this one though! They've certainly crept up in pricing as a brand over the years, though this 24 hour pvd model is something that little bit more special. so is bound to be more expensive than other flieger models on offer. It _is_ a very bold looking piece, and as before, probably the most legible 24 hour watch out there.|>


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks, yeah I did fall off my chair when I saw the price, but I decided to bite the bullet on this one!

Yes Fortis chronos and ltd editions have increased in price quite significantly, esp. the new B-42 Cosmo Chrono range. Fortis were very good value before, now slightly less so depending on the model. But 2nd hand, they are very good value.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) Hummm, getin that erge again.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Watch has arrived! :-!

Here are some quick and dirty pics...


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

looks awesome!
congrats and welcome, finally, to the Fortis clan. ;-)


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats, that Flieger looks very cool. b-) Black date wheel was a good choice.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Like Jason said, that black date wheel makes all the difference. Its funny how little things like a white second hand, black date wheel, and a bund strap can transform a watch! Nice buy!


----------



## francis 24/24 (Mar 2, 2006)

Did Fortis ever advertised for this watch ? Did I miss something ?
I thought I was keeping up to date with the offer of 24-hour watches
and I discover this very desirable model, which is already no more
available, if I understand correctly ! 
I own the common steel model, but I think this black one is how it
should always have been.
Cheers,
Francis


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I think the watch was mentioned in a bulletin on the Fortis forum in April. I hadn't heard of it until recently.

Yes the black date wheel makes a big difference. I am sure it can be fitted to a regular 24Hr Flieger. Make the dial look more balanced.


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

WOW!

That's all I have on the subject! 

Nice catch!:-!


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

|> 
But is it 40mm or 42mm :-s And how much did it cost you?


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

40mm

Too much lol...way too much.


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyway, personally I find this combo perfect. It makes it look bigger |>


----------



## Squee (Sep 28, 2008)

Superb watch


----------



## Utlityman (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello gentlemen I search high and low for this very watch and i finally found what im told was the last one.Anyway can't wait to receive it sometime early next week.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Good one! Post pics when you get it


----------



## citralex (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi I was lucky enough to get this watch a couple of years ago, and I love it . the only differance is that mine was made by VOLMAX and was Quarter of the price . Check out poljot24de . Regards john.


----------



## Lazar Bel (Sep 5, 2009)

Utlityman said:


> Hello gentlemen I search high and low for this very watch and i finally found what im told was the last one.Anyway can't wait to receive it sometime early next week.


I bought one about six months ago and love the watch, but strap is really small. This is my second Fortis on a leather strap and the other was exactly the same. Is this just a Fortis thing - small straps? Great watches though.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Great looking combo with that strap~Cheers! ;-)


----------

